
Theranos CEO Elizabeth Holmes Is a Victim Says VC Tim Draper - pain_perdu
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/11/15/theranos-ceo-elizabeth-holmes-is-a-victim-venture-capitalist-tim-draper-says.html
======
pain_perdu
Meanwhile, tonight, Jesse Draper (Tim's daugher and Elizebeth's close friend
from her youth) is engaged in a vitriolic argument with John Carreyrou (who
broke the Theranos story) on twitter:
[http://i.imgur.com/pd3llVU.png](http://i.imgur.com/pd3llVU.png)

------
chang2301
Check this out: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-whistleblower-shook-
the...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/theranos-whistleblower-shook-the-
companyand-his-family-1479335963)

